# Merry Christmas!



## Ruthanne (Dec 15, 2017)

This is the place to post your Christmas greeting for us at SF.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 15, 2017)

_*Merry Christmas*_


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 15, 2017)

*Merry Christmas.   **Buon Natale.   **Feliz Navidad


Have some Christmas donuts

*


----------



## jujube (Dec 15, 2017)

Merry Christmas, y'all!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Buckeye (Dec 16, 2017)

Merry Christmas from the Sonoran Desert


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## IKE (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 17, 2017)

Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 17, 2017)

Merry Christmas from southern Vancouver Island.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 17, 2017)

Happy Yuletide everyone..


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 17, 2017)

Merry Christmas!

from Oreegone


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 17, 2017)

My daughter designed my online card this year. Kirby loves his elf outfit. Happy holidays to all.


----------



## CeeCee (Dec 17, 2017)

Awww, that should have been snowing...oh well.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 17, 2017)

Ruth, that's beyond cute!


----------



## CeeCee (Dec 17, 2017)

Pickles wants to wish everyone a "Merry Christmas" also.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 17, 2017)

Merry Christmas to you and sweet Pickles CeeCee!


----------



## CeeCee (Dec 17, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> Merry Christmas to you and sweet Pickles CeeCee!



Thanks!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## dollie (Dec 19, 2017)

merry christmas everyone--from georgia


----------



## Falcon (Dec 19, 2017)

https://images.pexels.com/photos/264995/pexels-photo-264995.jpeg?h=350&auto=compress&cs=tinysrgb

    Merry Christmas to all of my  cyber friends.  ♪  ♫  ♫  ♪  ♪  ♫


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2017)

Merry Christmas to all my friends on SF....


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 19, 2017)

Merry Xmas from Canada!


----------



## CindyLouWho (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 21, 2017)

Thank you all and a....






to you!


----------



## debodun (Dec 24, 2017)

*Merry Christmas to all celebrating*


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas !


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks Deb, Merry Christmas to you, too.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks Deb, Merry Christmas to you too and everyone here on the forum and their families.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks Deb....and


----------



## Falcon (Dec 24, 2017)

:christmas1:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Gary O' (Dec 25, 2017)

We been havin’ a Merry Christmas for the last twelve days

Today
Gonna gnaw on a couple BBQ’d rib eyes, slaw, and pie
Other’n that, gonna work ceaselessly, feverishly to finish the jelly cupboard before this day gits dark (just recvd the forged hinges from my artisan friend late yesterday) 

And yes, Santy came last night






Can anyone spot the monk with a new hoody?





Y’all have a merry one





Hear?


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 25, 2017)

_*Merry Christmas from Connecticut*_

 
_*Outside my window this morning*_


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 25, 2017)

LOL, love the Monk shot Gary

Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas and a Happy New year!


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 25, 2017)

Wow, now that's like the Christmases we had when I was little!!  How I miss those Thanks for sharing Rose


----------



## CindyLouWho (Dec 25, 2017)

*Merry Christmas forum friends!*:wave:


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas, Deb!


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## 911 (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas and may the spirit of the season stay in your heart forever.


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas !


----------

